
Wikileaks releases documents it claims detail Russia mass surveillance apparatus - pratap103
https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/19/wikileaks-releases-documents-it-claims-detail-russia-mass-surveillance-apparatus/
======
justncase80
The preface to this article is annoying.

> And founder Julian Assange continues to face charges that his ‘radical
> transparency’ organization is a front for Kremlin agents...

The use of the word "charges" here indicates an unwarranted level of severity
of these claims. He has not faced any legal charges and the only people making
these accusations are those who suffered political fallout from their
documents being revealed.

The fact is that there is no evidence whatsoever that wikileaks is associated
with the Russian government at all and anyone claiming there is is speculating
at best.

